# How To Child Lock Your Tablet?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so a friend of mine wants to buy a Galaxy tab 10 for her 7 year old. (Crazy, right?) But, she says she would need to be able to lock the child out of porn such. I'm there there are apps for this, but I have no kids so I've never used them or looked. Does anyone have any good suggestions for apps or anything else that would work? At first I told her just block the keywords on her network but the galaxy tab is 3g/4g/wifi, so that wouldnt really work lol. Thanks for your input.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Ok, so a friend of mine wants to buy a Galaxy tab 10 for her 7 year old. (Crazy, right?) But, she says she would need to be able to lock the child out of porn such. I'm there there are apps for this, but I have no kids so I've never used them or looked. Does anyone have any good suggestions for apps or anything else that would work? At first I told her just block the keywords on her network but the galaxy tab is 3g/4g/wifi, so that wouldnt really work lol. Thanks for your input.


I'm sure you've heard the usual disclaimers that a resourceful kid can circumvent any security. Heck, all they need do is read forums like these.







Personally, I feel if the little bugger IS resourceful, it is still worthwhile as a challenge to their IT skills.

On the app side I would use a combination of app locker and browser filter. Also, carriers like T-Mobile offer parental controls. I consider network side filtering not worth much effort as she doesn't control every wifi service they may use. Just occurred to me, do any apps lock out joining new wifi networks?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

You could try adaway which is an ad blocker, but can also use custom host files. Then load up a couple of host files with known porn sites.

And then have superuser activated in ghost mode with a pin on it to lock it. And use a launcher to ensure adaway and superuser are hidden in the app drawer.

Of course, all this is for naught if they gain access to recovery and just flash a different ROM.


----------

